# Small router plane tutorial blog



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Small router plane tutorial blog*

*Small router plane tutorial*
another of my tool making journeys

I have a Stanley and a Record router plane, but sometimes it would be wonderful with a small router plane, I have been looking at the Veritas small router plane, but thought it could be fun to make my own, so when I purchased some stuff from Lee Valley I also ordered a 9,5 dollar Veritas blade for their small router. This little blade has then been resting in my plane cabinet until I had the right idea for a design, at first I just wanted to scale down an old Scandinavian wood router plane, but decided the handles would be too small once scaled down, so at the end I made a design that held several opportunities.

*And it came!* 
Here are my version of a small router plane.









First some sketching of the ideas on my head, I wanted to keep the base simple, and give the handles the character.









So here we are ready to go.
Drawing, a piece of wood from an old hardwood table (I love recycle), a knurled brass bolt and a threaded insert.
Oh yes and the 9,5 dollar Veritas blade, if this is too expensive you can use a hex key to make your own. 
(As you can see on the wood I first thought of using the old wood router shape, but thought this would give me a too small grip ).









Drilling holes for center opening.









Using a file to finish the opening.









Marking for the blade rod hole.









Drilling the hole.









Cutting a slice for the blade to go into, so the blade can be elevated up into the plane and be used from zero to full rod deepness. (Using my homemade mallet and it is a pleasure to use, even with my not so beautiful Bahco chisels, but I do dream of the Ashley Iles chisels.).









Flat on the table.









You can see how it goes up into the plane body.









Drilling for the threaded insert.









Mounting it, while I shake the camera…









Determining the length of the knurled brass bolt.









Cutting it.
This is not really rocket science is it?









Flattening the back.
Christopher Schwartz would be happy…









Basically no reason to do more now!
This is a fully functional router plane.









But time to design and improve.
Cutting the front in angel.









Like this I will have a better view into what I cut.









Now for the sides.
This is done to give a good angel for gripping the handles I will make.
And I think also it fits my design.









Now we are closer to the drawing.









Again we could stop here, but we will continue.









An old hard wood table leg (more recycle).









Cut of two pieces.









Time to spin the lathe (Div you will spin the drill press).









And this is how I like it!









The finish is sand paper grid 120 - 1000 - linseed oil - compound - polish - antique wax.









Sweet yes?









Time for some shaping of the body.









And the same finish as the handles will happen.









Here we are, with that nice body!









I also made a set of small handles, this for two reasons; I wanted to be able to use it in narrow spaces and I had an old dream that I will get back to.









To find the right spot for the handles I put a little nail in the end of a knob, and then cut it so only a little part was sticking out as a marking point.









Then it was just to push when I had the perfect spot, and little marks were left.









Using an awl to mark them deeper for controlling the drilling.
If you only make one set of handles you can use a screw to fix them, but since I now wanted changeable handles I needed to add threaded inserts for the handle mounts.









So I drilled large holes to fit threaded inserts.









And ******************** happens…
The wood made tear out when I was trying to make a nice edge…









Now mounting the threaded inserts, I used the drill press to hold them straight and then turned the drill around slow by hand.
(As you can see I have made a little tool for this, it's a threaded rod with a fixed stop).









After they were mounted I used plastic wood to make a nice fix of my tear.
The bolts and tape are so no plastic wood would get into the threaded insert.









Time to drill holes in the handles.









Making a thread in the handles.









Epoxy glue in the hole.









Screw in a bolt, or a piece of threaded rod (I had none in the right size).









Status, now time to clean up the mess from the plastic wood.









Cut of the bolt head.









And the MaFe small router plane is born.









Front.









Back.









Look how wonderful the knobs turned out, they are such a pleasure to hold.









A place in the wooden planes cabinet.









Ok what happens MaFe?









This!
With the mini handles the plane can be stored and transported in an Altoids box.
Why?
Just for the fun of it, and because I wanted to follow the Altoids stream with my version.









Her ready to use, in the palm of my hand.

*That's it!*

Link for Veritas small router plane:
Veritas: http://www.veritastools.com/Products/Page.aspx?p=425
Lee Valley: http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=57677&cat=1,41182

I hope this could inspire others to make their own router planes, to me this was a fun journey in my tool making world,

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Too cool Mads. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


what a wonderful
new life you have mads

and your joy is showing us all the way 
to enjoy our own too

i like the planes

you never know 
when you might need one
in your journey

like at the eiffel tower
or chasing reindeer
in the north country


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Outstanding as usual! I love the dual handles. I wouldn't have thought to taper the body. I really love it.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Hey, that is a great little tool! I was worried about you cutting those tapers on the table saw in such a small piece of wood. I really like the second set of handles, nice touch. Thank God for the plastic tree which always grows straight and true with no grain to tear out. Nice plane!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


You always do great blogs very well done.


----------



## pickpapa (Feb 12, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


I find it facinating your approach to making your own handtools. I do realize your chosen field of education is an asset in such endevors, none-the-less, there is an admirable talent and thought process at work here. I do so enjoy your tutorials and fully intend on putting the lessons given by you to the advantage of and addition to my own tool supply. Thank you for educating me.
Pickpapa


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Mads What a great little plane you have made!! I am amazed at what you can do with just a very few pieces. What may have passed as too small a scrap piece at the cut off bin, you gave it a great twist and now has its own character.

best


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this. I have been wanting to make a small router for quite some time but I was making the mechanism far to complicated in my head. Seeing the way you did it, I am going to have to make the project happen now.

The Altoids box is a great touch.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


thank´s for the toturial Mads 
its a great picturebook too 
you never stop to amaze me

take care
Dennis


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Wow. Well done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


If you cut the front and side tapers with a table saw as shown, you are one lucky man if you still have all your fingers.


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Hey mafe, when are you going to open a boutique tools shop? As usual from you, another great work with lots of personality 

By the way, this blade looks a lot like your drawer lock chisel, I guess you wanted to spend the 9.50 anyway, right?

Thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Excellent tutorial! Lots of pictures makes it easy to follow. Now I'm thinking I might need one of these…


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Great tool idea, mafe. Been looking to get one but the price has been the big stinker for me. The tutorial is clear and easy to follow. What I like most is that I don't have to break out the whole shops to build it. Thanks.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Hi guys,
What a wonderful bunch of comments to find here today.
Harry, so happy you think the tutorial is easy to follow, hope that it will inspire you to do one, and post it after.
sras, yes you just might need that! I know that feeling way too well.
Freddy, I do this for me, and then for others to follow it's democraticwoodworking as I call it. Yes the drawerlock chisel I made my self. Yes I thought the 9,5 dolar was a fair price for a good blade.
ajosephg, yes I know it looks not to fine… I did use a push stick with the other hand. But yes the guide should be on, and I might even have used a clamp as handle while running it through. Sorry, I'm a bad example.
woodworkerscott, smile.
Dennis, I hope I never will.
RGtools. look forward to see it. Ahhh finally someone who also find the Altoids touch funny.
Chelios, yes the pieces were almost too small for scrap, and now they are full of life, wood never stop to amaze me. Glad you like the lines.
Pickpapa, those were really kind words, you might be right that me beeing a architect makes me start out with a different approch. I try always to think out of the box, to brake it down to simple shapes, and then rebuild it from the functions, it's kind of like a puzzle in the head… Hope you will make one.
A1, and I always love to see you arround. 
kenn, yes if had not done the polish and finish I think I would have made a new base, but what the heck now it got patina. Sorry for the hazard cutting.
Bertha, I think even these dual handles might come in usefull at small spaces on day.
David, especially the Tour Eifel (i have never been up there). Yes I make my life wonderful, this is what it is all about, so much we cant do anything about, but within these borders life can be a miracle if we open the eyes and look - ohhh yes and remember to put some rabbits in the hat once in a while.
saddletramp, big smile.
Thank you all for taking the time to comment.
The very best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


What an awesome tutorial on a killer little tool. As usual… Well done…


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


I'm sorry mads but you got me very upset cuz I just went and bought a small router plane from lee valley and now you make one that looks so much better. LOL


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Alright, I'll say it since no one has. That little plane is just too Cute! I looked at the Lee Valley plane after seeing yours and it looks functional, but lacks charm. There is just something special about a tool made of wood. Thanks for sharing another of your wonder productions.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Hey Mads, that is just too cute.
Thanks for sharing.

One note I have about your bevel bit that caused all the tear-out. I had the same problem time after time until I got a hold of a bevel bit with only one cutter on it, instead of the 4 or 5 cutters as you are using. I was told that the multi spur was for metal work, and the single spur was for wood. I don't know, but it works for me.

Steve


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Brother in the North, very good how to blog. Thanks for remembering my equipment limitations! One day when I'm grown up, I will get a lathe! For now, life is too short and if I get one now, it will steal time from my family. I know those lathy things, they make time disappear and I will get addicted! I will walk up to the shop for "just an hour, dear" and before I know it the midnight hour will strike!! Those knobs are real sweet though…..maybe I shouldn't wait untill one day!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Oh Mads, excellent tutorial and pictures.

FUn to follow it. I will save a copy of this tutorial, just in case LJ server explodes.

Thanks a lot


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Hi Mads

Terrific project and design and well presented as usual - always interesting to see what you are doing - a bonus to see what you are thinking as well.

Don


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Fantastic. I'm doing woodworking with kids, and have a number of cuts I'd like to do with a router but don't really want to let a 9 year old loose on a router to do. Gonna have to make one or two of these, probably with an edge guide. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Dude, I absolutely LOVE this one! your pictures are very sweet and totally self-explanatory


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Mads,

Great little tool. Also, excellent tutorial. Well done my friend. Now, do a tutorial on sharpening the cutter on these pesky little planes. I was sharpening mine last night and that was not fun. I'm hoping you might have some tips to make it easier.

Doc


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Wonderful little plane Mads. I would of thought you'd have used one of your many block planes to produce the angles on the body though, rather than the table saw. Did you resort to the table saw just for speed and accuracy?

Also, it might have been better had you allowed a bit more wood in the length of the handles, so that the holes created by the lathe centre could have been filed off afterwards. I know this wouldn't make the plane work any better, but in my opinion the handles would have looked even nicer.

Great job though Mads. I think one of these is in my future.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Very Nice Blog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Hi,
Dennis Zongker, and I am glad to share, and that you tell me.
Andy, Yes I am lazy sometimes and dangerous too… Since I am retired due to health, and have only limited energy I have to choose my battles carfully, so I use the tablesaw to not use my arms too much. Acually I would prefere to do it all by hand - but. And then it's wonderful with a tablesaw to help.
For the handles I like this hole, I do it on all my tools, I like the tools to have a history of how they were made visible, so this is not a mistake but a choice, I have done the same on my screwdrivers (but I understand your point of view fully).
Doc, I'll look into this when it needs sharpening, I have also been giving it a thought, that it might need a sharpening jig.
Thomas, then I will say no more… lol. How are you my Paris friend?
Dan, yes a edge guide could be a great extention.
Autumn, big smile here = I'm happy - thank you.
DonH, Ohhh my, you don't want to be in my thoughts, I have been needing to see a psychologist to helpå me on that after I got sick… ;-) But do not worry I'm all under control, and LJ helps me to focus, thats why I cant stay out of the workshop even when I should, it is meditative.
ShopTinker, cute, I acually think you are right, this is one of those tools that makes you smile. Thank you.
bigike, I'm really sorry!!! Laugh, yes life is like that sometimes. Perhaps as someone here on LJ said the tool producers should pay me to stay of the web…
Maveric777, dan how are you? More for the to do list… Sorry. lol.

I have a feeling that I did manage to inspire soome one! More than one even, so my democraticwoodworking seems to not such a bad thought even I don't concider my self as a woodworker but one of these we see in the traffic with a 'LEARNER' sign in the window.
You can't imagine how I love this idea, to learn, share and inspire at the same time - this is how we will be able to make this world a better place, and I think we do a fine beginning here at LJ.
I do not plan on any videos, I'm a dino and are way to little planned to record it, also it's my journy a personal learning so I need it like this. To take pictures has now become all natural to me while I work, even I do once in a while forget one, and then I have to go back or explain (I'm really really human).

Fernando, that sounds safe! But since Bin Laden is now gone I guess we are quite safe.
Div my dear brother, yes don't wait! If you get a little money from the exebition buy a lathe. I love the lathe even I did not get hooked as many say. But I love to be able to make the parts I need to make other things, and I have been able to make so many things since I got it, that I don't really see how I should have been without. So lathe is a good investment if you do not get hooked, then your beautiful wife will be less happy. Big smile to you.
Steve, thank you! I have read this after, and I do have a bit like this, so ask me if I am annoyed…
Best thoughts to all of you and thank you so much for all the wonderful comments, one day I will make a box for them, since my heart might one day overflow from joy,
Mads


----------



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


just wondering how think was the scrap piece of wood you used for the main body?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


I do not remember, but when I look at the drawing, each square are 5 mm by 5 mm, and I can see that it is app three squares high so that makes it 15mm.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


This is such a good idea! I've been thinking of making the common D router plane but yours is so much cooler! I've got to give it a go, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## PLLman (Oct 23, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


I agree with others on this posting that this design is an inspiration for designs I have been considering. One frustration in making my own tools is finding the right hardware like your brass knurled bolt and threaded inserts. Where do you get such things?

Andrew (A.K.A. PLLman)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


mp, thank you.
Andrew the inserts you can get almost everywhere, but the knurled bolts are more tricky, I buy mine in Paris, but I know people here have found them on E-bay also.
Best thoughts,
mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


*Mads*, this is a wonderful blog and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It makes me want to go make a plane like that. I am making this a favorite. You have made a beautiful router plane and I love it.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


That was a neat idea. Think I'll try it. Great job!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Smiles guys,
Mads


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Mads .. another awesome write up with a fantastic finish. Youre able to create such a useful tool and explain it to us and make it look so simple while doing it. Im wondering if this is the answer to a problem im pondering … thanks!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


I smile thank you.


----------



## Ramonet (Nov 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Bravo Mafe!!

Simply genial


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Thank you, Ramonet. ;-)


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


I have been wanting to get a router plane and then saw the prices of even used ones. A little steep for me. I had thought this would be a good opportunity for me to make a tool and now you have given me a template to start from. Very nice and very cool!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Thank you John, let me know how it goes, always so happy when a project can inspire.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jakhtar (Jan 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


This is a great project. I'm going to give this a go this weekend - I've got a little collection of black walnut scraps that would be perfect. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Small router plane tutorial blog*
> 
> *Small router plane tutorial*
> another of my tool making journeys
> ...


Javed post a link once done.
Thank you, so happy to know the blogs are in use.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

